# Website is now Online :)



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Just to let you all know that our website is now live  took some work with several redo overs due to browser incompatibility but we got there in the end.

http://www.hedgehoggrove.com

Please leave your feedback here in this post if any 

Thanks
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Post on the Boys:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7794
Post on the Girls:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=7622

As always there are more pics of all our hedgehogs on our FB page, link in our signature.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it! It looks great!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love it! Can't wait to see how the pairings work out. I'm so excited for you/us/them!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job on the site


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone  we are happy with how it turned out!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Brilliant job on the site...very thorough. You answered any and all questions people might have about buying one of your babies. I especially like the pics of the herd. Well done!

Btw I have to say this...Jahzara is such a pretty girl. I love her cute little face!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Brilliant job on the site...very thorough. You answered any and all questions people might have about buying one of your babies. I especially like the pics of the herd. Well done!
> 
> Btw I have to say this...Jahzara is such a pretty girl. I love her cute little face!


Thank you Hercsmom and yes she is just adorable. Such a very different face/look than any other hedgie I have seen before.

I hope I have everything that is needed on the website lol Have the Care information pafge to finish up though 

Thanks Everyone


----------



## hedgieguide (Nov 20, 2010)

Gorgeous site design! Too bad you're in Canada. =( My hedgie looks just like Aero Spunk; black quills and everything; but he has **** eyes (black "shiners"/eyes) around his eyes to his pinto face.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Your site is great! I love the way it is set-up and the colors! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks TDH and Hedgieguide.


----------

